# Boost Gauge



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm looking to buy my sister a boost gauge for her newly aquired TT, and I dont want to drop $270 from AWE though it would be awesome.








What are you guys running? I was thinking about just buying a nice Auto Meter gauge and then buying a pod. Problem is I cant find a pod anywhere for the damn thing. I know most mount the gauge in one of the vents, but is there a pod for it I can buy seperatley? Or even run one on the A pillar wouldnt be bad looking. Throw out your ideas/suggestions. 
Thanks fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Boost Gauge (DBR007)*

I found this:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/928589.phtml
I didn't see where he specified what kind of boost gauge he bought, but i just skimmed it.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Check out this thread:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1195116.phtml
I posted the link to my favorite install in that thread, but they're all pretty good.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Um...need more info on that! Can anyone give me more info on that "widget?"
I'd love to see boost and oil temp w/o tapping, snipping, cutting, wiring, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

$270 is alot, but i def am glad i spent the money for it.


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Um...need more info on that! Can anyone give me more info on that "widget?"
I'd love to see boost and oil temp w/o tapping, snipping, cutting, wiring, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry....Only available for 2001 and older..
You can buy one of my inexpensive vent ring adapters and mount any 52mm gauge in a vent .....










_Modified by TTschwing at 9:01 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

Also, don't worry about a 2002+ version of the info screen tweak. Its not gonna happen. I've researched the idea and contacted the company, and they gave me a big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Why you guys gotta rain on my parade like that? I dreamt about that thing last night!








Well, back to the drawing board. I've considered the vent option, but I'm still pondering a steering column mounted gauge, too. We'll see...


----------



## tuff-audi-tt (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

idk i might sound lame when i say this but auto meter boost gauge is pretty kool i like mine it lights up the same as the stock lights at night


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TTschwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTschwing* »_
Sorry....Only available for 2001 and older...
_Modified by TTschwing at 9:01 AM 7-14-2007_

Well I have a 2000...do tell...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Hope your display actually works decently...I.E. lines don't die, parts don't fade...







like mine


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_$270 is alot, but i def am glad i spent the money for it.

















Yea that does look great but tooo much for me to spend on her. I need to save some for Waterfest.


----------



## FasTT (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (DBR007)*

I've payed 30 Euro (about 40$) for the gauge and installed it myself.
It is pretty simple


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

I like it better on the left vent.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

When I do tune my car, I'm probably going to use the center vents for a boost gauge, along with an oil pressure/temp gauge, if I can find a combo one. Incidentally, which would be better to have, an oil pressure or temp gauge, if I can't find a combo one?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Hard to say...do these engines ever have failures due to oiling issues? If so, I'd say oil pressure.
If not, oil temp might be a little more useful.


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone know where or how to get the gauge pod that looks like a vent. I dont have a pic but I can remember seeing it on a few pics of guys setup. It looks like a vent, but is acually a pod that mounts right under the A pillar?


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (ethorman)*

This? Mines's all custom. VDO pod, stock vent ring, Defi-link 60mm gauge..


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Um...need more info on that! Can anyone give me more info on that "widget?"
I'd love to see boost and oil temp w/o tapping, snipping, cutting, wiring, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anyone??
(I have a 2000 so I'd be good to go).


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Anyone??
(I have a 2000 so I'd be good to go).

Link and install pics here: http://public.fotki.com/mcphil..._kit/


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

http://techreactions.com/default.aspx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: Does anyone think it'd be possible to hack the EFU for use in 2002+, or is it just not possible?


_Modified by l88m22vette at 10:10 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_EDIT: Does anyone think it'd be possible to hack the EFU for use in 2002+, or is it just not possible?

Is it worth it?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

I'd say yes because although extra gauges look cool, there is not really a good place to put them unless you wanna lose vents or don't mind something that looks tacked-on. I know I'm going to end up with vent gauges, but I'd do anything to use the EFU instead


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

Steve - what would you charge for a setup like that (minus the gauge?)


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

Im planning on doind something similar... anyone have one vent ring they wanna sell.








I know theres a set for like 200 in the classified.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

So I literally just found these: http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...e-pod/
Now I would DEFINETLY use those...does anyone know if McPhill is actually making these, or is it time to buy some extra dash vents and PVC?










_Modified by l88m22vette at 11:12 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I'd say yes because although extra gauges look cool, there is not really a good place to put them unless you wanna lose vents or don't mind something that looks tacked-on. 

I know exactly where you're coming from. The TT's interior is so cool, I'd hate to screw it up, and I'm really reluctant to block up a vent.
That defrost vent you just found...now that's an idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Wonder how it'll work out in the winter?)


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_
Is it worth it?

If the guys who developed it can't get it done, I'd doubt it..


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_Im planning on doind something similar... anyone have one vent ring they wanna sell.








I know theres a set for like 200 in the classified.









My solution (Vent ring adapter) is non-destructive, so you could always return your vent to stock..


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So I literally just found these: http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...e-pod/
Now I would DEFINETLY use those...does anyone know if McPhill is actually making these, or is it time to buy some extra dash vents and PVC?

I believe that project is currently DOA per my last conversation with Mike..


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

Ok, well, I'm going to look into these...does anyone know the part number of the top dash vent covers?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Ok, well, I'm going to look into these...does anyone know the part number of the top dash vent covers?

Keep us updated on that... if it works for you, I might have to try it too.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

I actually just ordered the driver's side one, b/c I wanna experiment and b/c that is closer to me. I'm thinking all I need is a single A-pillar gauge pod and then some hacking to put the two parts together. I hardest part will be finding a gauge pod that is about as wide as the vent (maybe 1.5"?). I'll post a how-to/pics when I figure this out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, here is the part for $30 (I'm paying $70 through the dealer, but I got a courtesy card when I bought my car, so I'll be essentially getting it for free)...just do a parts search w/part# 8n08196356ps
http://genuineaudiparts.com/


_Modified by l88m22vette at 1:11 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Good luck...


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Boost Gauge (DBR007)*

Here is mine with an OEM needle:








Lots of install pics at my Fotki..Here.. http://public.fotki.com/blackf...alls/


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Boost Gauge (blackfnttruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackfnttruck* »_Here is mine with an OEM needle:








Lots of install pics at my Fotki..Here.. http://public.fotki.com/blackf...alls/ 

That looks good, so when you put the gauge in the vent is there a pod or anything for it? If so I have still yet to find one? Anyone?


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauge (DBR007)*

All you need is my Vent ring adapter. You modify your existng vent..
Info and pictures here:
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...pter/


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Boost Gauge (TTschwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTschwing* »_All you need is my Vent ring adapter. You modify your existng vent..
Info and pictures here:
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...pter/


Thank'ya much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (DBR007)*

Anyone know where to get stock mini-needles, w/o hacking up an extra instrument panel?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauge (blackfnttruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackfnttruck* »_Here is mine with an OEM needle: 

I noticed that you had done that while flipping through your fotki. That's some freakin' good work there! Any how-to on that?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (DnA-TT)*

Its on his site


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Boost Gauge (DnA-TT)*

I bought a used needle from someone that had several clusters, I made him an offer he couldn't refuse. The gauge opens pretty easy, just have to work the crimp out very slowly. I went around with a small screw driver, several times, just easing out the crimp a little each time. The needle was hard to get off, I had a "U" type tool from repairing VCRs that helped, an old fork may work also. I did use Steve's adapter for the vent, works great.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (blackfnttruck)*

Do you have any pics of the gauge at night? I'd like to see it lit up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Boost Gauge (l88m22vette)*

Sorry, I don't. This gauge is actually discontinued. The back of the face is coated with a red covering, so it lights up red, much like the center lights, that's why I have it in the center vent.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (blackfnttruck)*

Wait, so you don't have the gauge anymore?


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Boost Gauge (l88m22vette)*

No, I still have the gauge, but the Defi D gauge is discontinued, some still around maybe on ebay.
Here is one on, not mine:










_Modified by blackfnttruck at 12:16 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauge (blackfnttruck)*

I broke down a bought the AWE gauge. I know the price is too high, but I knew that I wouldn't be happy if it didn't match up well.
Hunting down needles from the gas gauge and crackin' open a boost gauge is too tedious.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauge (DBR007)*

I went AWE, it's AWEsome 
har har har
seriously the kit they give is complete,
installs perfect
and looks great.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Got my gauge in last night. Didn't get a chance to wire it up - it was getting too dark.
I'd like to clip it into the dimmer switch as suggested here: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1008458.phtml . I have a light blue _and white_ wire. Is that the one? I've got my Bently guide on order...otherwise I'd consult that.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Well, got it in. It works, so far.







It looks like it lights up, but it's too bright outside to tell if the dimmer works. I tapped into the blue/gray (I said white earlier) wire, upper and left-most wire on the back of the headlight switch harness. Multiple sources said that was the one, so I went on a little bit of a wing & a prayer.








I had a hellova time making sure I didn't crimp/pinch the wires when I was putting the gauge/vent back in the slot. It took some finagling, for sure.
*Edit:* Oh yeah, the wire clip for the back of the gauge didn't give me that all-assuring "click" that I like to hear. I played with it a bit, and it looks like it'll hold ok, but it would come off with a little more than a brisk tug. Anyone have that issue? I thought about a dab of hot glue, but decided against it.
Overall, damn pleased. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Time to go have a










_Modified by DnA-TT at 11:46 AM 7-28-2007_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

just got my VEI digital guage and installed it to the vent, it will go in today.


----------

